# My IBS Story



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

I was infected with Giardia on January 2009. Got Flagyl, got rid of parasites, but the GI symptoms remained active.Went to see a GI ordered blood work and CT-scan, everything came normal and he told me he didn't have an answer for me.went to another doctor, run additional parasite test and more blood work and was told I developed what is called Post Infectious Irritable Bowel Syndrome. I am still in the denial stage. I still believe I should get a colonoscopy done.I have always fought constipation, but have mange to have a bowel a day just by eating fiber from foods and drinking plenty of water.Now, I have a list of things I can and cannot eat and have to count the amount of fiber taken to make sure it is not too much or too little. was placed on probiotics twice a day Florasol 250 mg.I have a month to see if I feel better or get the colonoscopy done.My symptoms are pain in the central abdomen with buble from gas in the lower abdomen. Gas is hard to pass. The left side around the waist hurts most of the time, or feels like swallen. The pain sometimes converts into burning. Sometimes I can't sleep worrying something else may be the cause and they are missing it. I must admit I had had this pain in the past and got CT-scan and ultrasound and they didn't find anything wrong and left it. i had a colonoscopy done back in 2004 which showed a normal colon with internal hemorroids (not that normal he!.I normally had a healthy diet, so the add fiber to your diet didn't apply to me. I am giving it a try for a month in hopes this doctor who ranks number 1 in Mayo Clinic for Infectious desease has a better clue than anybody else outside.I am normally a very anxious person, but have never taken any medication for it. I usually control it with yoga, but this desease makes me want to go nowhere and haven't been to Yoga since January.I hope one day I can wake up from this bad dream


----------

